# Be careful with Cider Vinegar



## 19224 (Mar 2, 2006)

Hi, everyone!Before you try Cider Apple vinegar for GERD, make sure you understand how it works.- Since Cider Apple Vinegar will increase H.acid, it is useful only when you got GERD because of lacking of acid (that is when you had been on PPI for a very long time...etc)- It should be taken with meal only because there is no need to increase acid at other times


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

No way I'd try vinegar. I've had problems with it (and also orange juice and lemonade) for years, long before I had GERD. It always gave me a stomach ache.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2006)

I have used ACV for over one year with no problems. Drink it mixed in cold water with meals, lately my GERD symptoms are gone.char


----------

